# Moving from JB to JA



## Edel V (1 Nov 2009)

I am coming to the end of my 12 months on JB and have still been unable to find a job. I applied for JA a couple of weeks ago but have heard nothing back yet. My question is will the wait be as long as if this was a new claim or is it speeded up by having already been in receipt of JB. The thought of being left weeks and weeks without money fills me with panic.

Edel


----------



## gipimann (1 Nov 2009)

SW offices are trying to fast track applications from people moving from JB to JA to avoid gaps in payments.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Nov 2009)

It should be speeded up as youa re moving from JB to mJA. Make sure you have provided them with nall inof. and documentation they require, and ask them wehbn signing what is the situation.


----------



## fababby (9 Nov 2009)

If you have no other income (such as income from spouse/partner's employment) you could apply to your local community welfare office for a supplementary welfare allowance payment whilst waiting for your payment to be processed.


----------



## Edel V (9 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the replies, well my JB finished up 2 weeks ago and still no word on the JA. My husband is on a 3 day week so while we have some money coming into the house it's not enough to support us for much longer. I have been into the SW but all they will say is that there is a backlog and they will get to it when they can. Anybody any experience on what the worst case possible might be.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Nov 2009)

Have you applied for FIS. Are there dependant children


----------



## Edel V (10 Nov 2009)

Have 2 dependant children but I thought that I could only apply for FIS if I was refused JA which I hope to good God I won't be. Looks like sitting tight is my only option right now.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Nov 2009)

You can apply for FIS if:


You or partner are working at least 19 hours per week
Total income (including income from SW) is under E590 p.w.
See Welfare.ie for further details


----------



## fababby (10 Nov 2009)

One cannot get FIS and a jobseekers payment.  If both yourself *and* your husband are receiving jobseekers payment then you cannot apply for FIS.  However, if your husband is not claiming jobseekers, simply working a 3 day week (over 19 hours as mentioned above) then he could make a FIS application (again assumes household income is less that the limit mentioned above, for 2 children - €590).  In some cases (generally with 3+ children because the FIS limit increases, it can be more beneficial not to claim Jobseekers and claim FIS instead.  You should check that out...


----------



## Welfarite (15 Nov 2009)

The person working 19+ hours per week can apply for FIS, even if claiming other 3 dyas on JB! The overall income threshold will include both JB payments and earnings.


----------

